# Coolermaster dilemma - Cosmos 1000 or Cosmos S?



## Biddlyboobaa (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi guys, again this isn't a case mod, but hey  I've been considering the Cosmos 1000 for a while now, and I was planning on buying one to replace my Coolermaster CM 690, as I want a full tower rather than mid tower. This plan was all going well, and was going to come to fruition some time in autumn when I've bought my new gtx 260 and saved up the required money, but I looked on the Coolermaster site the other day and realised that the Cosmos 1000 now has a a brother, the Cosmos S. I have looked at the Cosmos S and I really like it, with all the massive fans and touch sensitive buttons, however it does not have the same features I liked about the Cosmos 1000, such as sound proofing and wire padding. I was hoping for some decent opinions on both the cases, to help me come to a conclusion. =P 

tnx


----------

